# compact fluorescent bulbs (HELP)



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

You should not use one of each. Otherwise the tank will have different colors on each side.
There are some dual colors bulbs:
65 Watt Dual 6700K Daylight/10000K White SunPaq PowerCompact Bulb - Square Pin - Marine Depot - Marine and Reef Aquarium Super Store

Those are 65W but you can find 55W


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

mpb said:


> You should not use one of each. Otherwise the tank will have different colors on each side.
> There are some dual colors bulbs:
> 65 Watt Dual 6700K Daylight/10000K White SunPaq PowerCompact Bulb - Square Pin - Marine Depot - Marine and Reef Aquarium Super Store
> 
> Those are 65W but you can find 55W


Anyone know where I can get these in a straigt 4 pin and not the square pin? Also will 65 watt bulbs work ok since my hood came with 55 watt bulbs?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Have a look at the GE Aquarays 9325K bulbs... they have a pinkish output which highlights red hues very well, although light green plants can look a little washed out.

Not sure about the pin configuration. 65W and 55W bulbs are the same and can be used interchangeably.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Wasserpest said:


> Have a look at the GE Aquarays 9325K bulbs... they have a pinkish output which highlights red hues very well, although light green plants can look a little washed out.


Where can I get these bulbs? Are they the same as these?

45851 - Technical Specifications - GE Home Lighting Products


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just placed an order from lightbulbsdirect.com for: 
(2) GE 55 Watt 20.7" 4 Pin Biax - Aquarium Fresh & Saltwater Phosphor
Code: F55BX-AR-FS
Price:$14.20

Length: 20.7"
Use: Aquarium Fresh & Saltwater Phosphor
Average Life: 10,000 Hours
Initial Lumens: 4800
Color Temperature: 9325K


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That is a great price! These bulbs are excellent for growing plants, however some folks don't like the pinkish hue. :redface:


----------

